
How Red and Green Became the Colors of Christmas - electic
http://www.npr.org/2016/12/20/506215632/how-red-and-green-became-the-colors-of-christmas
======
barbs
The idea that Coca-Cola created the current version of Santa Claus is an urban
myth. Popularised? Maybe. Created? No.

[http://www.snopes.com/holidays/christmas/santa/cocacola.asp](http://www.snopes.com/holidays/christmas/santa/cocacola.asp)

~~~
jayd16
I think the argument is that Coca-Cola solidified Santa's look. Proto-Claus
were seen in blue and green coats, for example.

------
legulere
I don't buy it. Sinterklaas, the primary source for santa claus, has been
historically been depicted in red:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sinterklaas#History](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sinterklaas#History)

Further red and green are the traditional colours of the christmas tree: Green
of the tree and red of the christmas balls that used to be apples.

------
ilaksh
The takeaway for me is that many core aspects of our society that we take for
granted are not as 'holy' and from time-immemorial as we assume them to be.
This questions their nobility or the concept of the noble tradition since
apparently many things are the result of somewhat random or opportunistic
evolution.

This is exciting because it means that we should feel free try to break from
the bounds of tradition and readily invent new or at least incrementally
better frameworks.

------
analog31
It's because green and red are the two most economical laser colors.

------
empath75
Like a lot of so-called 'traditions': advertising.

(See also: engagement rings, Mother's Day)

~~~
thesimpsons1022
is that necessarily a bad thing? i take joy in mother's day regardless of its
origin.

~~~
giancarlostoro
I still see it as more of a civil holiday, and a needed one. As you say,
regardless of it's origin, what made it stick is that it's not something
entirely absurd.

